# saratoga photos



## annie44 (May 29, 2006)

Sunny day, so I took some photos of a few of my Saratogas..  I would like a pint size Empire Spring with the "E" in the middle to add to these, if anyone has one they would like to sell.


----------



## annie44 (May 29, 2006)

Quart size Saratoga Spring..


----------



## annie44 (May 29, 2006)

Quart size Hathorn - Thanks to Ron for this one!


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2006)

Very nice Saratogas Annie,Love the amber one.


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 29, 2006)

hi cindy,  you have some pretty bottles there. great pics.  i'm partial to the green ones myself.   rhona


----------



## bearswede (May 30, 2006)

Nice bottles and great photos, Cindy... But where's the yellow amber "Magnetic Spring Henniker, N.H."...?

  Gosh, I just took inventory and I'm down to only 5 saratogas left... I'd better get cracking!!! I might be able to pick up a few at the Saratoga Bottle Show next month, yah?


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks all for your comments.  Ron, you know I never photograph my rare and extremely valuable bottles, for fear others will become insanely jealous!  Just kidding, luckily for me there are still some affordable Saratogas that I don't have,  and I can pass on the ones that are very high dollar for now.   When is the Saratoga show?


----------



## bearswede (May 30, 2006)

Hey, Cindy...

  The show is June 25th... I'll post a notice in the Bottle Show Forum soon...


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's my newest one - Oak Orchard Acid Springs, Address GW Merchant, Lockport, NY.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would love to see some pictures of other mineral water bottles - anybody have some Saratoga pics to post?  I know mine are the more common ones, but some of you have those hard to come by examples!


----------



## bearswede (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a beauty, Cindy!! Nice bright glass and fantastic whittle... Maybe I'll find one of those in Saratoga in a couple weeks...

  You've probably seen most of these before, but what the heck...


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jun 13, 2006)

I absolutely love the High Rock bottle!  Is the golden yellow bottle a Magnetic Spring?  I haven't seen that one before - would love to see it by itself.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 13, 2006)

> Is the golden yellow bottle a Magnetic Spring? I haven't seen that one before - would love to see it by itself.


 
  I wish, Cindy!!

  No, it's just a relatively common Stoddard Middletown Healing Springs...


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that one - it looks like it has a nice long air bubble in the neck.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 13, 2006)

You guys quit showin off.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] All we ever see of saratogas is at shows and they are the very common or damager imports from up north.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 13, 2006)

> All we ever see of saratogas is at shows


 
  Hey Warren...

  Gimmee yore shoppin' list an' I'll see what I kin pick ya up at the show a week from Sunday...


  Ron


----------



## cookie (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's a Geyser pint, loaded with bubbles...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice one, John...

  I recently sold my quart "Geyser"... And now, of course, I miss it!!!


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice Geyser Springs bottle!


----------



## cookie (Jul 25, 2006)

a Guilford quart-one of my favorites.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great color on that Guilford - these aren't Saratogas, but I love the color on them - Hanbury Smith Vichy Waters.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 25, 2006)

...and Hanbury Smith Kissengen Waters..


----------



## cookie (Jul 25, 2006)

Great colors-great bottles-The one bottle I'm trying to get is the Gettysburg...time will tell...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 26, 2006)

> the Gettysburg


 
  That's on my short list too, John...

  Just picked up an Artesian Spring on ebay... Will post pics when it arrives...

  Ron


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 26, 2006)

Anne:

 Those bottles are beautiful.  Their color/shape....worth every penny.  Thanks for posting em.                   Madpaddla


----------



## annie44 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is a little half pint Saratoga Seltzer bottle I picked up at a bottle show in Winchester, VA over the weekend.


----------



## Brains (Sep 19, 2006)

I really like olive green[] I might have to get the next bottle i see in that colour (the 1 in your first picture). Then agin, i have yet to see 1!


----------

